# Is trimeprazine tartrate Benadryl?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Benadryl is diphenhydramine


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

So this vet tech was incorrect...not sure if this is something that I should be concerned about or not. 

I asked her what the difference between prednisolone and prednisone was and you dont even want to know the answer I got :doh:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh gosh. Med confusion is scary. It makes you wonder doesn't it? 

I had a vet appointment several years ago at a new vet (closer to home and figured I'd try it out) for an appointment about Samantha's allergies. The tech yelled at me for feeding her Nature's Recipe at the time (which I tried to eliminate some common allergens) and told me I should feed Science Diet (regular- we're not talking Rx or anything) instead.

Needless to say I never went back. I ended up switching anyways because it didn't agree with her stomach but I did my research and I knew the food had better ingredients than SD. She talked to me like I was an idiot though. 

When Samantha was a puppy (the reason I tried the above vet) we had a checkup about her ears. They gave us meds and they didn't work... so I went back. We saw a different vet the second time that took one look at Samantha and the meds I brought with me and said it was yeast... the meds we got would do nothing. Same clinic... two different vets. The new meds worked quickly.

Ugh. It's scary to know we put so much trust in people that are human after all and can be wrong (as we all are at times but it's scary none the less). Hoping our vet (totally different vet and specialist) is not currently wrong about an ACL tear she has.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I could understand if it was something not commonly used. But its not very hard to pick up a bottle of Benadryl and see what the ingredient is..I think I will mention this to the vet when I go the end of April for his blood work. 

When I first put him on this medication I was talking about how I prefer prednisolone because the liver doesnt have to convert it because prednisolone is the molecular prescursor of prednisone. So its more easy for the liver to absorb rather then prednisone. The vet told me Vanectyl P has prednisone. I told her anything I read said prednisolone and she ran to check the bottle and came back and apologized and said I was right and prednisolone is easier on them

But for the tech to tell me I am wrong and she didnt say it polite either. I lived off allergy meds for 4-5 years, so I think I know a bit about them. So I just said okay then and went on to my next question.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

No "real" vet tech would make a mistake like that. That is plain dumb. Either she was a "wannabe" tech, like so many here, no schooling, on the job training, get away with being called a tech because the vet is too cheap to hire licensed people or Canada has no proper schooling for licensed vet techs. I have to admit I know nothing about Canadian Colleges/schools, licensing, etc. 
I am a licensed veterinary technician, that is why I am commenting that way. I went to College, took national and state boards to get licensed.

Here is a link to the explaination and usage of temaril-p (Vanectyl-P)

http://www.drugs.com/vet/temaril-p-tablets.html


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

She is a RVT. Here they cannot be one unless they have gone through 2 years of schooling for it. We have a couple schools for it. 

I was just thrown off that someone who is licensed to administer meds under a vets request doesnt know the difference between benedryl and trimeprazine tartrate. What if the vet asked her to administer XX drug and she thought OO was in fact a different name for XX and gave the wrong drug..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If she is a RVT,she should know better, than telling you Benadryl is the same thing as Temaril-P. In the vet tech program we have to take pharmacology. Maybe she is not that bright. :--smirk:
Thanks for the explaination about Canadian vet tech schools. I did not know. It is the same here, two years of an AVMA accredited veterinary technician program and then national and state licensing board exams.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope she went into the back and read a bottle of Benadryl lol. I think I will mention this to the vet just so she can make sure her techs arent giving the wrong information. I thought for a minute there maybe I wasnt to bright haha but it turns out it was her. 

When she told me trimeprazine was benadryl a huge question mark appeared above my head . Wasnt about to argue about it because I had a massive migraine and I like the vet there and didnt want to laeve just because a tech wasnt very bright

Again what concerned me even more so was she didnt think there was any difference between prednisone or prednisolone. When in fact there is a difference though not a very big one. Basically said it was the exact same thing just some companies prefer to call it prednisone and some prednisolone


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Take your bottle of Benadryl next time and ask her to read the Active Ingredients on the label. 

And the steroids: from Medication Guide: Prednisone / Prednisolone 

_"Though prednisone and prednisolone are used in the same manner and equally as effective, they should not be confused with each other. Prednisone is activated by the liver into prednisolone. For this reason, and because it is more easily absorbed, prednisolone is the drug of choice when hepatic disease or insufficiency is present. _
_Both prednisone and prednisolone are readily absorbed and distributed into muscle, liver, intestines, and kidneys. It is also distributed in breast milk and crosses the placental barrier. Glucocorticoids have been found to cause abortion and should not be used in pregnant animals. __They are both metabolized in the liver, and excreted in the urine."_


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

You dont think thats rude or anything to take my bottle of Benadryl next time and show her? lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably is rude  I do think you should mention to the vet, the tech didn't know basic meds.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Its so something I would do "Here, read the bottle and tell me what it says im willing to bet its not Trimeprazine tartrate" haha

Yeah I will for sure mention it to the vet, hopefully they do not think I am being rude but I have some serious concerns if the tech cannot get basic meds right and would have some trust issues allowing her to be in charge of administering my dog/cat medications


----------



## VET TECH ROD (Aug 5, 2017)

cgriffin said:


> No "real" vet tech would make a mistake like that. That is plain dumb. Either she was a "wannabe" tech, like so many here, no schooling, on the job training, get away with being called a tech because the vet is too cheap to hire licensed people or Canada has no proper schooling for licensed vet techs. I have to admit I know nothing about Canadian Colleges/schools, licensing, etc.
> I am a licensed veterinary technician, that is why I am commenting that way. I went to College, took national and state boards to get licensed.
> 
> Here is a link to the explaination and usage of temaril-p (Vanectyl-P)
> ...


Excuse me. Let's not be pejorative with comments about CANADIAN schooling !! We have the highest ratings from all our colleges that teach and produce - Veterinary Technicians and Veterinarians ! 

I have been a vet. tech since way back in 1972....and a chemist as well. I take refresher courses every year in pharmacology and veterinary technical protocols - from a LICENSED College. And as for those that do not graduate.....some people have worked for many years in animal hospitals - with veterinarians with PHd's - and have solid years of experience and expert knowledge. Yes - graduating is where the rubber meets the road - but MANY non graduates with 40 years of experience - can be much more advanced compared to those that have just graduated.

PLEASE don't assume - Canadians are non educated. I have a BA., BSc., VT, and EMT certifications.

I rest my case !

Rod Lahay, Ottawa, Ontario - C A N A D A


----------



## VET TECH ROD (Aug 5, 2017)

This comment was in reply to another person that commented on Canadian schooling.


----------

